# What sustain pedal would you recommend for 2018 (using akai mpk 249)



## Fujosej (Dec 17, 2018)

hi , its a simple question , i was just wondering , which model should i look into for my mpk249, i know there are open , closed and universal sustain pedals.

I think i want a universal one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 17, 2018)

My old pedal worked backwards on my mpk2 and the keyboard surprisingly has no option to reverse it in the firmware/software. So I think universal would be a good idea. I assume universal means that it has a polarity switch?

Anyway, now i'm using Mpk261 + *Nektar NP-2 Universal Sustain Pedal* and it works great. It has a polarity switch too, if you need.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 17, 2018)

Yamaha FC4A is a great pedal. It doesn't have a polarity switch per se, but you should be able to reverse it by powering the keyboard up with the pedal depressed if necessary.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 17, 2018)

I have a Nectar. Works great, no issues.


----------



## Fujosej (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions , i think in my case i should look for a pedal with a polarity switch.
*Nektar NP-2* sounds interesting.
What about *M-Audio SP-2* . In my country SP 2 is really popular for some reason.
And also i noticed that *Roland DP - 10* is a good quality pedal also.


----------



## monomox (Jan 9, 2019)

I recently bought a Yamaha FC3A, no regrets. It's not expensive but it's well built.


----------



## AmbientMile (Jan 9, 2019)

I've used the M-Audio SP-2 for several years. It's the only M-Audio product I've ever been happy with.


----------

